
Backstage with the Gameover Botnet Hijackers - Garbage
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/06/backstage-with-the-gameover-botnet-hijackers/
======
thefreeman
It's kind of a shame that they can't give more details, but also completely
understandable. Advanced crimeware posts alway fascinate me.

